# Getting packgoats started on the eastcoast..



## fishbasket74 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been researching pack goats for a while now and have several boer goats of my own (in the market for a couple Alpines). Anyway, I haven't been able to find any clubs in the south east U.S.. I have contacted several trail clubs with not very much luck, they want to classify pack goats with every other pack animal, which they are nothing alike escept they carry packs. I would love for someone to give me some advice or show me a club on this end of the country. I know its hard for y'all to believe, but we have mountains in the south, haha. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


Josh


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

While I dont pack myself I do have nice animals that could become pack animals and would be another outlet for the farm. I have one now that I use in 4H projects to show folks that goats can do more than eat tin cans and chew cigrett butts. 
So I would be interested in keeping up with this thread.
Nancy


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Josh you might get more response if you included your address or at least area. There are forum members in the SE but those reading wont know if you are in LA or VA.


----------



## fishbasket74 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good point Jake, I'm in south Georgia, Thomasville, to be exact, but hike and backpack the trails in north georgia all the time. I also get down to the parks and trails in florida.


----------



## fishbasket74 (Jun 27, 2011)

Right now, everyone I talk to is classifying pack goats with every other pack animal and will not allow them on the trails, but you can have a pack dog and it doesn't fall under the clause. I need serious help here. I recently sent my membership paperwork into the NAPgA, I dont know if it has arrived yet. I hope they can help also.


----------



## turbot (Jun 6, 2010)

Josh, that information is correct. It is probably good that packgoats are classified as general pack animals, because it makes it harder to single them out when making regulations. Here in Montana, the packing and backcountry groups have a lot of pull, so as a relatively small interest group, goatpackers can ride on their coatails for representation. I am pretty sure the Appalachian trail is off limits to goats, which would be a real bummer if I lived in that part of the country. I agree that packgoats are really like no other pack animals, but there are elements out there that want ot regulate them differently, especially out West. Hell, my goats mind better than my dog!


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I am in the most North west county in North Carolina. Our training ground in Mount Rogers Va, which is the highest spot in VA. My first goats are 14month old now but I am starting a breeding program. Next year, I am importing breeding stock goats from out West.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

The west has got a head start on the eastern states in this but it will grow all over the country, its just a natural fun thing to do, and makes hiking more pleasurable. 

This forum, and the packgoat list will tie goat packers together, much to learn from all of the other experienced folks here. Stay the course, its worth it.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I've been hiking the North East Coast. My boys are pretty well known around here. I wish you the best and I say the more, the merrier.

Good luck to you.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

If you have a bad back, hip or ??? have your doc declare your pack goats service animals and go camping. ADA over rides most stupid government rules.


----------

